# 1987 to 1990 All Okinawan Karate World Championships



## Gaucho (Nov 9, 2020)

There is a video of the above:





I'm wondering if perhaps someone here has personal knowledge of the goings on there.  I am curious if all various Okinawan styles are represented there, or if some are more dominant than others - if such things can be determined.
Thanks


----------



## Graywalker (Nov 22, 2020)

Old school full contact point sparring! I remember those days. No, I don't have any info, other than seeing a video of these competitions during that time.
Liked it then and I like it now.


----------

